# Peggle by PopCap FREE in Amazon Appstor



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

The game Peggle by PopCap games is available in the Amazon Appstore. It requires a Wifi connection to download if you are using the application for android, as it is a whopping 74MBs! Normal price is $2.99.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I picked it up..just disappointed to see that the one device it would look great on it is not compatible with...a tablet


----------

